# Payton, KG, Lue at SPL



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Things that make you go Hmm.. 

*GP In Da House (Friday):*










*KG (and Ty Lue) In Da House (Saturday):*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

haha, B Shaw coaches in jeans and wallys and Mitch watches in the stands with a dress pants and a suit shirt. What a geek Mitch is!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok i know u guys HATE hearing these **** KG rumors and stuff but is there a way we can trade our freshly aquired Kwame Brown and Lamar Odom for KG (of course there would be like 245 other guys involved)


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

Look at that guy behind Payton, wving his hand.

Those kind of people only exist in the USA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame wouldnt be able to be traded until December 15th I believe.. But we can trade Bynum, Odom, Etc.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

I think it's obvious we have Lue for the LLE.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Those kind of people only exist in the USA.


Yeah they are rare, I call them "fat" people.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah they are rare, I call them "fat" people.


I believe the politically correct term is "short for their weight." :wink:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

> Look at that guy behind Payton, wving his hand.
> 
> Those kind of people only exist in the USA.


ahh yes fat americans, i know a few personally..believe it or not


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

That's surprising to see Garnett there when his team isn't associated with this particular summer league. And why the hell is Payton wearing Laker gold when he helped screw us last summer? He couldn't possibly want to come back here.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Payton may have been there to see his lil brother play. He's been on agent teams the past few summers I've gone.

I'm shocked Garnett is there. If we hadn't just traded for Kwame, the fact that he was sitting behind the Lakers bench would have had me convinced the rumors were true. The players usually sit in the vip section behind the basket.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

maybe these kwame rumors are not true there just there to raise the value of caron so we can get garnett. probobly not true but i sure hope so.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> maybe these kwame rumors are not true there just there to raise the value of caron so we can get garnett. probobly not true but i sure hope so.


Forget it. There's more of a chance that I'll be the starting PG next year for the Lakers than Kevin Garnett being here.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

doesnt payton live in LA or something?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he has houses is Vegas, Seattle and LA


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

clien said:


> ahh yes fat americans, i know a few personally..believe it or not


You look funky if you ain't chunky...Hell, bein' fat is where it's at!


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Surely KG had something better to do then watch the "Laker Summer Team". And the fact that every report says "In principle" about the Kwame Brown trade just makes you think. I mean out of every signing annoucment how many of them says "in principle"?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> Surely KG had something better to do then watch the "Laker Summer Team". And the fact that every report says "In principle" about the Kwame Brown trade just makes you think. I mean out of every signing annoucment how many of them says "in principle"?


Good point


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> Surely KG had something better to do then watch the "Laker Summer Team". And the fact that every report says "In principle" about the Kwame Brown trade just makes you think. I mean out of every signing annoucment how many of them says "in principle"?


 You can get a good luck at a t-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ***, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> Surely KG had something better to do then watch the "Laker Summer Team". And the fact that every report says "In principle" about the Kwame Brown trade just makes you think. I mean out of every signing annoucment how many of them says "in principle"?



they have to say in principle... nothing can be official for another 5 days



> Having been essentially wrapped up, Allen and Redd have been omitted from the list below, even though they haven't signed yet. Same for former Utah wing Raja Bell, who has agreed *in principle* with Phoenix
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8628045





> The Cavaliers agreed *in principle* last week with Hughes on a five-year deal worth about $70 million. Hughes, a 6-foot-5 swingman, averaged 22 points, 6.3 rebounds, 4.7 assists and a league-leading 2.89 steals for a Wizards team that made the playoffs for the first time in eight seasons. Hughes was also named to the NBA's All-Defensive Team, an honor James called "icing on the cake."
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/12145022.htm





> "He's really wanted this for a long time," Oberto's agent told the newspaper. "When I told him we had reached agreement, he said, 'I can't talk, I can only tell you same thing Manu (Ginobili) said: My body is too small for my heart. I'm so happy; that's how I feel.'"
> 
> Though the agreement has been reached *in principle*, the 30-year- old Oberto cannot officially ink the deal until the league's moratorium on free-agent signings is lifted on July 22.
> 
> http://sport.monstersandcritics.com...urs_reach_agreement_with_Oberto_Divac_retires


should i try to find more? 

KG IS NOT COMING..... STOP TALKING ABOUT IT


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cris said:


> he has houses is Vegas, Seattle and LA


yeah, so he might just be here to watch a game or something.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Cris said:


> they have to say in principle... nothing can be official for another 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for correcting me thats how i learn lol.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm I sort of have this feeling if Antonio Daniels does not accept the 2 year deal, Payton will. And maybe the G.P. feels like he wants to take another shot with PJ, as PJ does with Kobe?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no way....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> hmm I sort of have this feeling if Antonio Daniels does not accept the 2 year deal, Payton will. And maybe the G.P. feels like he wants to take another shot with PJ, as PJ does with Kobe?


 I will pray for all of us tonight that it does not happen.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will pray for all of us tonight that it does not happen.


As will I. :gopray:

But really, Payton already burned his Laker bridge.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

gp should be kicked off the jordan team


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Mrdectown said:


> Thank you for correcting me thats how i learn lol.



:laugh:


----------

